# Visa Status



## Konzul11 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys i must say i have found such a useful information here just amazing. But i didnt find answr to my concern, so if someone can explain me regarding my status in UAE and can i re-apply for working visa. I have signed offer letter and copy of passport send to the company in Dubai more then a month ago and i thought nothing is happening. Just to mention i never entered UAE with the work visa or in some another way ever. Then i applied for another job and i got better offer and i contacted the first company and told them to not apply for my visa but they have told they already applied. So i ask them to cancell my application they cancelled but they said that i am banned from UAE and i cannot re-apply for another visa, Where can i check the status of my passport and can i apply again because the new company have offered me much better conditions and monthly compensation...


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i think i have answered very similar question before. if they have already started the process which can take time especially during ramadan then it costs a lot of money which would not be returned, and so yes they can ban you from working for 1 year. you would need to talk to immigration.


----------

